# Some woods are like wine & need to set



## Catalina (Jun 11, 2010)

Just a couple poor shots of a pair of 6/4 book matched maple slabs cut last night-about 18 inches wide-log has laid since last july in an area that stays a little damp.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

That'll be a pretty top or is that your plan?? I seen a glimpse of your saw in the background....what are you cutting with?? What's next??? 

I just put a standing dead spalted hackberry log on the saw approx. 10-11' long and 32" dia + crotch (horses had stripped the bark as far up as they could reach and it died), hopefully I'll saw in the next few days.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Catalina (Jun 11, 2010)

Tim, table top is exactly what I was thinking! My saw is an EZ Boardwalk Jr. Take a look at the "Fun but long weekend post" of mine (couple below this one) and there is a pretty good picture of it. Thanks. for looking at the post, board has been a bit slow lately, lol. Gene


----------



## ja1724 (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice !!!


----------

